# Browning BPS 20 gauge w/engravings



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Anyone have or seen any BPS 20's with the engravings on them? Ducks on one side, pheasants on the other. I want the matching one to my 12 gauge but don't make them with the engravings on the side. Very sharp liitle gun. If seen or have, where at and how much?


----------



## work2pla (May 29, 2006)

Good Morning ! 
I have a Browning BPS 20 gauge with the Duck & Pheasants engraved on each side. The gun is brand new still in box and never been fired. I f you have not found one yet I would be willing to sell it. I will have to check on it,s value as I am not sure what a fair price would be.
LJ in Michigan


----------

